# Tri-Tip from Kroger (pre-marinated)



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm always leery of pre-marinated meat like briskets and such (but will agree pre-mari fajitas are awesome) because they seem to have extra "solutions" added that alter the flavor in a bad way. I saw this "Santa Maria Tri-Tip" at Kroger the other day and figured I'd give it a try.

After several searches and posting about "what to do" with it...I landed on indirect heat and reverse sear method. I decided to use the Weber Kettle. Loaded it on 1 side with a full chimney of briquettes (kingsford hickory - green bag) mixed with lump. Tossed on a couple apple chunks. Once the other side was around 300* I put the tri-tip on the grill indirect. I flipped it after about 20 minutes or so (internal temp was 105*) and it took another 30 mins or so to slowly get up to 125* internal temp. On my way out to pull it I grabbed the bacon wrapped pineapple chunks (a few of them are in the background of the pic) to toss over the coals directly. I placed the tri-tip on the direct heat side to sear it good, and when I pulled it internal temp was just under 130*. Pulled it and brought it inside (leaving the bacon wrapped pineapple directly over the coals). 

I added ZERO seasoning to this pre-seasoned meat and I'm very happy with the result. I'll def buy/cook it again.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

That look's so good!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

never seen that in my kroger. and yes i've seen just about everything there. i spend wayyyy too much time in that store...


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

boat_money said:


> never seen that in my kroger. and yes i've seen just about everything there. i spend wayyyy too much time in that store...


I think its fairly new, last week was the first time I saw it @ my krogers (eldredge/briar forest)

its located with/near the pre-seasoned fajita meat.

I thought it was a tad salty, but it was more tender than an unseasoned one I cooked @ trhe same time.
its definitely worth trying.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

That does look good but I want to try the bacon wrapped pineapple chunks.


----------

